# تحميل ملخصات لإجتياز امتحان pmp



## mmk (3 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
برنامج PMP MindMap هو ملخص لمادة إدارة المشاريع, وهو تلخيص لكتابي:
PMBOK Guide 
وكتاب التحضير للامتحان : PMP® Exam Prep, على شكل خارطة ذهنية

للتحميل: http://www.monzerosama.com/?p=888


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (4 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## boushy (5 أغسطس 2011)

طريقتك لعرض منتجك رخيصة 
لاتساوي الرد الذي تكلفنا به 
كان من الممكن تعلن عنه صراحة


----------



## mmk (5 أغسطس 2011)

بوشي... لم يطلب منك أحد أن ترد وتعلن إكتشافك الغير مفهوم ....


----------



## محمد مطر (8 أغسطس 2011)

الأخ الكريم شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## helpthem (8 أغسطس 2011)

salam aleikoum
it's correct it's a fishing


----------



## helpthem (8 أغسطس 2011)

fishing


----------



## boushy (9 أغسطس 2011)

:28:


helpthem قال:


> fishing


----------



## ahmad yahia (9 أغسطس 2011)

انا الملف نزل معايا عادى .


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (10 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## usamafathi (10 أغسطس 2011)

أخى منذر جزاك الله كل خير ولكن كنا نتمنى بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم ان تجعلها حسنة جارية لك وتضع النسخة مجانية وشكرا على مجهودك الاكثر من رائع


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (10 أغسطس 2011)

لم استطع تحميل الملف
بالرغم من اوصوله الى بريدي الالكتروني بالفعل
لكن اثناء التنزيل
يذكر لي ان هناك خطأ

ارجو تدارك الامر 

و لم الحظ ان الملف فيه اعلان غير مجاني
ارجو التوضيح من الاخوة الكرام



و نشكر الاخ الكريم منذر

و اتمنى عليكم ان تكون لغة الخطاب بيننا اخوية و ودودة


----------



## قلب الأحبة (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير يــا أخ منذر ...

ولكن هل يجب إرسال البريد الإلكتروني حتى يتم التحميل

ألا يوجد رابط مباشر للتحميل ؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​


----------



## وليد السويدي (12 أغسطس 2011)

الف تحيه لك يا طيب ...


----------



## وليد السويدي (12 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك.....


----------



## mmk (16 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا ومعذرة على التأخير بالرد,
إشكالية التحميل المباشر يستنزف الباندويث الخاص بالموقع حينما يستغل من بعض المخربين ولذلك كان لا بد من إرسال رابط لكل فرد تنتهي صلاحيته بعد فترة (أي أن السبب تقني بحت)
و لعل هذا يفسر السبب لمن واجه مشاكل في التحميل


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (2 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا للمجهود....


----------

